# Dog mess in the garden



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, I know it's a really silly question,  but do you bag it and bin it? Or put it on the flower beds or do you have one of these doggy toilet thingies? We've been bagging it up and putting it in the bin so far.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Bag and bin for us 

Ian


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Normally bag it and bin it since we live in an apartment, when we go to mom's, we just throw it in the compost heap.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I bag it and bin it in the wheelie bin outside. My two make such a huge amount and the fact that our bins are only collected once a fortnight means it really must be unpleasant for the guys that empty the bins. I don't know what else I could do with it!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Bag and bin it. We used to have a toilet thingy but we didn't find it any good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear , I just use that toilet thingy that me and my family use


----------



## Scout001 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bag and bin. I did wonder if it should be flushed down the loo?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I was wondering about flushing it too... on it's own it would rot away naturally, but by putting it all in nappy sacks I feel like I'm creating loads for landfill! (and makes for a yucky, even fuller bin...ours gets collected fortnightly too!!)


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I use biodegradable bags so over time it should rot away in landfill. I know a lot of people round by me were taking their bagged up garden waste and putting it in the designated poo bins!! Notes quickly went up from the council telling people to put it in their own bins as the dog bins are for people out on walks and they were overfilling too quickly!

I never thought of flushing it but like that idea- Karen, silly question maybe... how do you get the poo from the garden to your toilet?

Also, Lynn, I'm sure I read somewhere that animal waste shouldn't go onto the compost heap- I can't for the life of me remember where I read it or why it said it... I think it may have been something along the lines of it being bad for human health, but I'm not certain. Might be worht looking up if you're concerned. Maybe they were thinking taht people would spread the compost from their bins and that might go onto food intended to be eaten and maybe then things could get messy...?

 Great thread Becky!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We are nappy bag and bin people too. I'm not sure whether nappy sacks are bio-degradeable but were much cheaper than dog poo bags. I have some of those for when we are out on walks and use dog bins-don't ask me why I bet it all goes in landfill anyway. I had considered a doggy loo but remember a neighbour saying they were rubbish.

If I could get Rafferty to firm up his poo enough then I might consider scoop and loo but at the moment it's a kitchen roll job - I know!! far too much information


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love this thread

11 more days and I will be wondering what to do with poo!!! Can't wait


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I bag and bin if out and about, pick it up with a little loo roll and flush away if I'm home.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Bag & bin for me too try to use the bio bags if possible. I had one of them toilet things years ago and it got filled in very quickly. When my sons were about 5 they had a playmate from school round one day they were playing outside and their little mate decided he was going to play right at the back of the garden where the dog loo was I just caught him in time waving a stick around saying ugh what's this little s*d had managed to unscrew the top off and was giving it a good stir with the stick....lol. X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh I love a thread about dogpoo!

I have started to take my dogs' poo to the park in the little blue bags and put it in the bins especially for dog mess. Dont know where it ends up. I don't like to think of it sitting in my bin for two weeks waiting to be collected. They don't do that many in my garden they like to save it up for the park, then they both go at exactly the same time in different directions!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Oh I love a thread about dogpoo!
> 
> I have started to take my dogs' poo to the park in the little blue bags and put it in the bins especially for dog mess. Dont know where it ends up. I don't like to think of it sitting in my bin for two weeks waiting to be collected. They don't do that many in my garden they like to save it up for the park, then they both go at exactly the same time in different directions!


If I walk my mums dogs with us, the same thing happens - both run in opposite directions and both go at exactly the same time. I wonder why


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bag and bin, but like the idea of the loo and my loo is very accessible from the garden.....wonder why I haven't considered this before! I have a long handled popper scooper from Cape Town that you put a carrier bag over one end, wrap the handles round the stem and tie into a single cross over and then peg. It's great cos you are a long way from the messy part. I then put it in a garden bin bag in an old fashioned dustbin which I bag up and put in the wheelie bin on collection day.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just pick it up with toilet roll then flush it away my OH picks it up on a trowl then puts it down the loo. The height he carries it at though is a little difficult if you"re coming the other way, prefer my loo roll option xx


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

You can put it in your own composter in the garden but not in council recycling.I bag and bin with degradable bags.Some people have a wormery as seemingly it breaks down very quickly and no smell.I'm going to look in to that.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I chuck it over the fence into next doors garden 

I am joking, honest. It is tempting though as its like living next door to Steptoe & Son 

Otherwise I'm a bag and bin it person, but Millie usually goes in the park not in the garden, so there's not too much going into the bin.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

With my 2 I bag and put in a plastic container on top of the wheelie bin , ,have to move it when we take garbage out or do a balancing act . . dump the doggie container contents into wheelie bin on day of pick up . . if it fills up sooner than pick up day, I dump contents of plastic container into small garbage bag, tie the top and dump into wheelie bin. Its fairly simple, just takes whatever system you feel comfortable with, (none of it is plesant!) I just dont relish picking up poo in yard and bringing inside to flush . . they do not always have solid poo and I want it out of my hands (inside bag) as soon as possible! When I go outside, I have a box of bags on a high stand I just grab a few and walk around the yard and watch them, or sit on the swing and watch, they do not go out by themselves as we have 7 grandchildren and I dont want them in poo in the yard to track back into the house!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

BeckyP said:


> Sorry, I know it's a really silly question,  but do you bag it and bin it? Or put it on the flower beds or do you have one of these doggy toilet thingies? We've been bagging it up and putting it in the bin so far.


nappie bags tescos own 35p for 300 bag then bin x


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

well we wrap it in loo roll and flush it down the loo  

lynda x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> Also, Lynn, I'm sure I read somewhere that animal waste shouldn't go onto the compost heap- I can't for the life of me remember where I read it or why it said it... I think it may have been something along the lines of it being bad for human health, but I'm not certain. Might be worht looking up if you're concerned. Maybe they were thinking taht people would spread the compost from their bins and that might go onto food intended to be eaten and maybe then things could get messy...?
> 
> Great thread Becky!


 It only goes on flowers.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I was wondering too about composting. Doesn't dog poo contain a virus that is harmful, especially to children? Would this be destroyed by composting? If not it could be spread all round the garden in the compost. I'm not sure about this so perhaps someone more genned up on the subject could post.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have done some research about this - as I try to compost as much as possible. You can compost dog poo if you really want to but:

1) you should not compost it soon after the dog has been wormed

2) you should be careful where you use the compost - you should never use it on vegetables and you should not use it near where children play (eg where their ball might land and they might pick it up).


You can buy special dog poo wormeries - but I believe the same rules apply and you need to be careful where you put it. We have a wormery for kitchen waste and it is a bit of a pain (to be honest).

So - I bag and bin (biodegradable bags)


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We bag & bin. We are one of the fortunate areas which get our bins emptied every week, so lucky not too much smell. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If you have a dog poo bin nearby you can bag it and take it there but mine goes in my normal bin as that is what the council do with the dog poo bins it goes to landfill. I used to think they incinerated it (don't know why!) but if you think about it disposable nappies go to landfill so there is no difference. I wrap in poo bag then newspaper then another poo bag so there is no smell.


----------



## Ralph Shane (Nov 11, 2020)

The hygiene of this lovely thing is really important. It may not be that easy as it has to play and eat all the time and is found moving here and there. But here I suggest the use of waste bags that will surely help maintain cleanliness.


----------

